# Sun burn!?!



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Indi loves to lay outside in the sun, but she has minimal hair on the area right above her nose and her skin their is not pigmented, it's pinkish if you will. Her one eye is black rimmed, but one is pink. Today I noticed her nose and eye were pinker than usual. I don't want to coop her up inside all day, but I think she got a little burned and I know animals can get skin cancer. What could I put on her nose that would be safe? I don't think there is anything that I could put so close to her nose. I was think of using some of my almay face lotion that is SPF 15 since it goes on human faces...but then I know human soaps and stuff aren't good for a dog. Is there any dog sun lotion out there?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Chapstick? Chapstick is edible and you can get some with spf protection. My EB has a very dry nose, and I put chapstick on it and it doesn't give him a rash or make him sick or anything.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

hmm I didnt even think of that. Ill probably give it a try! thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I use children's sunscreen. It comes in a stick and most bands are non toxic and the stick kind is easy to apply. yes dogs can get skin cancer and if you have a light pigmented dog sunscreen is a must. I also like the children's sunscreen because it is a higher SPF.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

learn sumthin new every day


----------



## Kimbers dad (Feb 5, 2009)

didnt know that they could get sun burn.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

They get sun burnt and there is a chance that hair will not ever grow back also in those spots, doesn't happen up here where I live but in the southern states, this can happen very easily.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

ya I didnt really think about the sun burn thing until I saw a cat with it on animal cops south africa...poor little kitty had to have some of its ears cut off cause they were so badly burned from over exposure.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

im glad i read this thread. my boy Chino has a very light colored face and turns pink if he goes out in the cold even for a couple of minutes. It just shows how sensitive their skin really is. Im going to try both the chapstick and the childrens sunscreen and see which one he likes better. Im hoping the chapstick.. as floorcandy said, its edible! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

I tried just the plain chapstick and even tho indi doesnt really enjoy the application her tongue can get close to it so I prefer using something edible..the nose looks good so far and she was out in the sun today


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Brutus is predominantly white and has unerlying freckles on his skin which get darker when he gets sun. 

So I guess not only can they get sun burns, but they can tan too


----------

